# Gentoo zawiesza się na grafice ati aiw 9800

## spinerr

Witam,

Niestety gentoo zawiesza się, po/w trakcie załadowaniu xfce4. Po prostu zatrzymuje się, nie zapisują się żadne logi, nic nie działa. Próbowałem odpalić sterowniki zamknięte, ale niestety nie da się ze względu na zależności (ati-driver-9.x wymaga !>xorg-server-1.7, a wersja 1.5 z overlayów nie chce daje się zainstalować, ze względu na mesę która jest wymagana przez szereg ebuildów itp...). Jeśli się szybko włączy ctr+alt+F1, chwilę po załadowaniu X to komp nie zdąży się zawiesić i można normalnie pracować, ale przełączenie na X, kilka ruchów myszą i zwis. Co począć?

p.s.

Komp jest stary, a nawet bardzo stary. Nie mniej jest kolekcją super unikatów. m.inn. Procesor K6-III+ 600MHz(768MB ram), płyta również unikatowa (DFI K6XV3+/66), zasilacz Fortron 300W AT. Nie jest to problem sprzętu bo na win98se wszystko działa, bez zwisów.

----------

## SlashBeast

Z kartami ATI nigdy nie bylo dobrego wsparcia pod linuksem, z tak stara karta jeszcze wiekszy problem. Na Twoim miejscu kupil bym np. rive tint2 nawet na allegro (pewnie mniej niz 20zl z przesylka) i wsadzil to w komputer, z tego co widze, to riva tnt2 jest wspierana przez sterowniki nouveau i pewnie stare 'nv'. Swoja droga mamy 2012 rok a Ty uzywasz procesora i586 ktory nie ma nawet CMOV, pozazdroscic cierpliwosci.  :Wink: 

----------

## spinerr

>Z kartami ATI nigdy nie bylo dobrego wsparcia pod linuksem, z tak stara karta jeszcze wiekszy problem. Na Twoim >miejscu kupil bym np. rive tint2 nawet na allegro (pewnie mniej niz 20zl z przesylka) i wsadzil to w komputer, z tego co >widze, to riva tnt2 jest wspierana przez sterowniki nouveau i pewnie stare 'nv'.

można wsadzić dużo lepsze karty niż riva, np karty ati serii 9700, 9200, nvidie serie fx np. fx5200, niektóre nvidia serii 6xxx (natywne, bez mostka pcie-->agp)  wszystkie one działają bez problemu, za wyjątkiem tej karty aiw 9800. 

>Swoja droga mamy 2012 rok a Ty używasz procesora i586 ktory nie ma nawet CMOV, pozazdroscic cierpliwosci.  :Wink: 

spokojnie, czy ktoś mówi, że to mój jedyny komp? 

Nie mniej problem jest, i nie wiem jak się za niego zabrać. Może jakieś przełączniki?

----------

## spinerr

ok, rozwiązane. xorg nie chce działać w trybie AGP 2x, działa tylko tryb 1x i PCI, dotyczy to sterowników KMS i zwykłych DRI. Można się poratować opcją radeon agpmode=1, albo w biosie przełączyć.  Ciekawe, że sterowniki do Windowsa działają w trybie AGP 2x. 

Drugą możliwością jaką można się poratować (można wyczytać z dokumentacji xorg) jest zmniejszenie agp aperture w biosie <32MB. Wtedy xorg przejdzie automatycznie w tryb PCI (w Windowsie dalej jest 2x). 

Pozostaje mi jeszcze tylko rozgryźć jak uruchomić TV na tej karcie. W manualu do Gentoo jest napisane, że wszystko obsługuje otwarty sterownik, ale ani xawtv, ani tvtime nie widzą tego tunera (brak urządzenia /dev/video0). Może ktoś mógłby doradzić?

----------

